# Technical sos



## MJRevell (Jan 10, 2008)

I've just encountered a problem with my 360, and was wondering if any of you have any idea on how I can counter it.

Basically, when I turn on my Xbox, the tv has a dark and slightly pink tint to it. It's not the console, because I tried it on my brothers tv with different leads, and it works perfectly. The colours on the tv menu seem fine as well, but I have no lead to watch tv, so can't test to see whether it's the tv itself. What I did try was plugging my computer into the tv using a VGA cable, and it had a light pink tint to it. I use a VGA cable on my Xbox, which I think is where the problem might be. 

The strange thing is that it has always worked perfectly until today. I unplugged it all to move some things around in my room, and now this has happened. If anyone can help out, it would be much appreciated!


----------



## Lith (Jan 11, 2008)

So, it sounds like the problem is in the television, and not the 360?  Have you tried unplugging _everything_ and re-plugging it all back in?  Have you tried plugging in a VCR or a DVD player into the television?  Or borrowing one for a few minutes from a friend or neighbor?  Or plugging the 360 into someone else's television?

Beyond all this, I'm useless for advice.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jan 11, 2008)

It sounds like the VGA cable. Maybe it's not sitting in the socket correctly or maybe you just need to buy another VGA cable.


----------

